# Who has had success with the Audio Program



## AntonioRI (Sep 30, 2002)

I am sooooo skeptic. I feel that hypnosis is valid, but self hypnosis? Seems like a CROCK to me. People have been selling it for years to help you lose weight, make a million bucks, or be the most popular guy/gal in your school. How many of you have noticed positive effects after using the tapes? How much of an effect did you notice? Any other therapies at the time you did the tapes?


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

I was skeptical too, and waited almost a year before I ordered the tapes. I'm on my second time using the program now and really believe they have been a great help. I'm IBS C and would say they've helped improve many of my symptoms, especially things like insomnia, anxiety and handling stress. I'm in no way "cured" but can deal with things much better than before I used them.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Oh gosh, they have helped me greatly also. I do not let my IBS control my life anymore and i only take 1 imodiuma day from like 4! So this is a BIG thing.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Hi. I used the tapes and they were of great help. The biggest improvement was in attitude and the way I changed my views on my IBS situation. The techniques on how to handle a situation were of great help as well. Right now I am on the Paxil as you are. I am really pleased with the drug, but I am the kind of person that believes these types of drug should be complemented with some sort of therapy. For me it is the hypno + the Paxil. I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi Antonio,You already know from our private conversations that I find the hypno to be very beneficial.... (and no one fought trying it harder or more than I at one time.....







)A1966 just posted on the main forum about giving away her tapes, so if you're interested, why don't you check that out?Be well, Evie


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Evie, you know that if you get the tapes via any route other than through Mike and his people that you don't get the assistance of Mikes expertise- which is, i think very valuable.I guess you can do what you like, butyou can't buy and sell on this forum.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I did! I did! I saw a huge reduction in pain, which was my worst symptom. I also noticed that when I have less pain, I usually have less D.The pain made me dysfumctional 3 weeks out of 4 during the month. 20 days into the Program, I saw a big improvement. Listen, everyone is different and I know I have/do re-listened too when I felt/feel I want to. I was questioning it big time too Antonio.Here I'll give ya this link.But understand this 'work' (Hypno) is done primarily in our subconscious. And Mike's Audio program is done with Mike guiding you. I am not self-hypno-ing (? LOL Is that a word????) when I listen to him on the cassettes. He does the hypno-ing and I do the sleeping







, usually.Read this: Hope it helps! And if you have more questions (I had tons!) just post them here. http://www.ibsgroup.org/cgi-local/ubbcgi/u...c;f=11;t=000732 Antonio, I am so tired right now so I hope this post makes sense. LOL BQ


----------



## Yarnie (Jul 15, 2002)

Hi everyone! Haven't been around for ages, hope you all had a good christmas! Well, I finished my 100 day programme on 5th December and I admit that since then I have noticed how little I have panicked about needing a toilet or having bad effects from certain foods. Obviously I know I'll never be able to get over the problem totally, but now when I have stomach uncomfort or I'm nervous about being caught short for the toilet I hear mike tell me to control my breathing, and that always works. And I calm myself and imagine the pedals to slow down the wheel and it all helps prevent the D from coming! No it doesn't work for everyone, you have to believe in it, and hey...I lost weight since I started!







Obvious not connected but perhaps it was helped because my confidence was increased by the tapes! It's really hard to explain how they help you, but they DID help me...and before i started I had those same niggling questions. I haven't had any 'accidents' since (touch wood) and my thoughts are much more positive. I say give them a go!Happy new year everyone!


----------



## LTL (Dec 18, 2001)

Hey Antonio,Yup - I've done them twice. I'm not 'cured' by any means, but they were well worthwhile. It's been about 6 months since I finished the 2nd round, & I think I'll try a third.







And I think I've read that you don't really have to believe in them for them to work. If that's a concern, I guess you could ask Marilyn.


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

I was unbelievably skeptical about these tapes - i'm a bio major and hypnotherapy clashes with everything i ever was taught or thought made sense. But IBS doesn't make sense to me half the time either so i gave them a try.







My symptoms are a mix between the C/D, with a large increase towards the D side of things when i become nervous or anxious. I've gone through the tapes once and they are by no means a cure but i feel so much more in control of my life now than i did prior to them. For example - over xmas i was in the car (trapped in the snow of the northeast) for 3 hours, then on 2 other 3 hour car rides, stayed at a relatives house (only one bathroom!), met my boyfriends family and had him meet mine(slightly nervewrecking) and stayed at a hotel in a 5 day span - felt my stomach start to twinge once or twice but was able to maintain some control over it and made it through all of that with little to no problem. So for that kind of effect from something that takes absolutely no effort (i put the tapes on as i was going to sleep) i would say its at least worth a try! Later this month i'm planning on starting them over to see what that does - so the short short version - this BB and the tapes were the best thing i ever did to deal with this mess!


----------



## kac123 (Aug 2, 2002)

Whoops - forgot about the other therapies, not that there's that much else - i use bentyl as a "prevent" defense - i take a pretty healthy dose every day (1 with breakfast,lunch, and right before bed, 2 with dinner, and i can take a few more if i 'need' them), i also take citrucel (my favorite of the fibers). So the tapes were really my main therapy for a while. Now i'm playing with a $4 biofeedback card that is kind of fun - nothing like the tapes but fun anyhow. Hope everyone has a great New Years Eve/Day!


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

yes, they've definitely helped me. I've had IBS for well over 20 years now and have had lots of problems with it. Before finding this board, I did the things suggested by doctors - diet, fiber and levsin - with little to no help. Best was immodium which helped short term, but since I actually alternate between D and C, it's not a great long term solution.I debated with myself for over a year about buying the tapes. I'm one of those left brain, analytical types so it wasn't a natural leap for me. I did start taking calcium and found some help from that but not enough (and that was the only other therapy I was using except for immodium). After doing the tapes though, I found a lot more relief. And best of all, more control. I can actually control an attack of D, at least to the point of being able to drive the 20 minutes (!!!) home instead of careening through traffic to the nearest restroom. This had happened several times and awlways amazes me. And Mike's therapy is directly responsible - I used the techniques from the sessions to keep the spasms at bay. They also help through bad attacks of C.I really recommend you give them some consideration. nancy


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

Some people cannot afford the hypno tapes or CD's, Nikkie. Should they not have the same help available to them?Evie


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

Also, Nikkie, I am not attempting to buy or sell anything here... I am trying to help.If you couldn't afford the hypno tapes/CD's... what would you do?Evie


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I would prob email Mike and see what could be done, which was what i did do.


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

They helped me. In fact I'm rarely around this board anymore because IBS is no longer a problem for me. If you can't afford the tapes, start saving. For those I haven't talked to for a long time...Happy New Year!AZ


----------



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

It's been about a month since I've finished the audio program and my symptoms are COMPLETELY gone. I really thought this would never happen. I give all credit to these tapes and lots of prayer. I thank God for Mike Mahoney. What a wonderful person to devote so much time to help people. God Bless you Mike! I hope you have a wonderful New Year.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

I had already made the suggestion previously to contact Mike Mahoney about possibly getting a discount or working out some way to affordably purchase the tapes. There are some people who don't even have a spare dollar. If someone else wants to share their tapes with them, the person on the receiving end can still talk to Mike Mahoney about them.I got them through Mike Mahoney, but he's never talked to me about them. I simply have been using the materials that came with them... which I assume would also be given to the person on the receiving end.So what would be the difference?And then someone who otherwise would not be able to purchase the tapes could enjoy their benefits.I see no harm in this, whatsoever.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

Hi again Antonio,Sorry, I got a bit sidetracked there.I also used to wonder if the hypno tapes were a crock. I even was rude to people about it a few months ago.If it helps, let me share my experiences with you here.I've engaged in both realtime hypno with a licensed therapist and in the self-hypno. The difference, as I see it, is that when you're doing the hypno with a licensed therapist, it's the therapist that guides the imagery based on your needs. Also.... realtime hypno with a therapist has more potential to be deeper and therapeutic, but it also can be more threatening to people who might fear it. The self help tapes allow us to "experiment" on our own without feeling overwhelmed.Mike Mahoney's self-hypno tapes are programmed to guide you from the standpoint of controlling your IBS symptoms. They are peacerful, relaxing and absolutely and totally non-threatening. Just the sound of his voice can make us feel better in itself. He is a wonderful hypnotherapist. I can only imagine what a privilege it would be to be sitting in his office and have his undivided realtime attention.From both kinds of hypno therapy... one discovers that with practice over a long period of time that they can learn "self-guidance". Antonio... you know me... and you know that I wouldn't hand you a crock of SH** or a crock of anything bad for that matter.....







For me, the hypno CD's have been very beneficial and I miss the sessions when I am unable to do them... and I also now look forward to doing them. (Keep in mind that I am only half way through the program... yet I am already noticing major significant improvements in many arenas of my life... Eric tells me that is because I am extrememly "hypnotizable".)Mike's tapes teach us how to improve our ability to concentrate.... how to learn how to focus on individual aspects of our body and health.... and thereby enable us to have more power over our body's responses.Trust me..... our thoughts are our most powerful allies or enemies... depending on what we choose to think.Our thoughts control our emotions.Emotions control our bodily responses.If our thoughts are negative, they creat negative emotions, which in turn create negative bodily responses.That "habit" or trend can be unlearned... and we can learn to re-train our thoughts so that the ensuing emotions are more positive and therefore, our bodily responses become more positive.Even though Mike Mahoney's IBS Audio Program targets IBS specifically... these sessions also greatly enhance our ability to subdue anxiety as well as conquer depression and enhance our own self-esteem and self-respect. These are very important qualities for achieving better health.UNC research has proven their effectiveness. Dr. Douglas Drossman is about to write a book about how our emotions are directly linked to IBS symptoms.I really hope that you will try them, Antonio... and if you do decide to go ahead with the tapes/CD's..... as long as you are willing and you trust in the power of your own mind to affect positive changes in your body..... the magic will happen for you just as it has for many of us here.The only crock I'm going to hand you... is one of friendship and sincerity.... and I'll throw in a little razzing if you like....







And Nikkie... if there is something about the communication with Michael Mahoney that you feel I should be doing.... perhaps I am missing something and maybe it would help me if you would tell me about it. I have no wish to cause difficulties here.... I just know what it is to have nothing, need help, and not be able to get it. I also know that some people are too proud to ask for help when they cannot afford it. Still others may feel uncomfortable asking for "favors". Also... even though the majority do benefit from the self hypno... there are a handful who may not... for one reason or another... perhaps they didn't stick to the program or didn't do it right or they needed medication to enable them to be able to participate in the program (I am a perfect example of that)... Whatever the reason, it would be a shame for the tapes to go to waste. I don't think that people should attempt to sell them here... but if they want to give them and the instructions away to a needy person who might also benefit from them... I don't see the harm in that. If Mike Mahoney feels differently, he will tell me. And if you know something that I don't.... please share it here with everyone so that we all know what we need to be doing or not doing.Good Luck, Antonio...... I know that you'll make the right decision for you,Best wishes, Evie


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2003)

P.S. And if I'm correct, if you act relatively soon, you can get a discount on the tapes as they are being offered at a lesser price than usual.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

LOL Evie, love the plug there. Im not saying you SHOULD be emailing direct, just if you ever needed to that is. Ive emailed Mike before to ask him the odd question and its good to be able to do that. It doesn't really matter. I just don't know how he would feel about his stuff being sold on- you'd have to ask him.


----------



## kimmy71 (Dec 13, 2002)

Antonio....I've been reading about these tapes for a while now and I went ahead and ordered them the end of December..I can't wait for them to get here! The way I see it I have nothing to lose....and any improvements in handling ibs anxiety will be a welcome thing in my life. I am so sick of living with the anxiety I have and I'm ready to try just about anything. There does seem to be a lot of success stories!


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2003)

Ok Nikkie.. thanx.... I've emailed Mike before but he's never responded. Maybe I sent my message to an incorrect address? I'll have to try it again.I am being really good about sticking to the program now.....EVERY EVENING unless the chart says to skip.Evie


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Cool Evie! Stick with it! Its so nice to have half an hour an evening where i dont have to think abut ANYTHING! Try and stick with it. Its so relaxing. I miss doing it every night now.







Mikes email: timelineservices###aol.com


----------



## AZMom (Oct 13, 1999)

Mike's tapes are not self-hypnosis. Unlike Mike's tapes, self-hypnosis is done without a guide. With self-hypnosis you put yourself into a relaxed state and give yourself suggestions, or use imagery to change behavior. Mike's tapes have provided me with words and imagery to use when I do self-hypnosis to reinforce the changes my body has made.AZ


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

That was really well stated AZ. And it is an important distinction.And..... _Happy New Year!_ to you too.







BQ


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2003)

Thanx, Nikkie, Honey... I'm sorta on my last leg this evening and it was helpful to read your message. Yes....I look forward to that half hour too.... it's the best time of the day for me... when I can just let go... relax.... and give my grief to Mike for a while. On my knees these days... not doing so well.... life has crapped on me about as much as it can. BI keep waking up every morning so I guess that means the Chief Engineer has more plans for me?Thanx for Mike's email address... I don't think I had that one.Evie


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2003)

Now I really feel stupid. I've been getting messges from that email address but I didn't know it was Mike Mahoney. I thought it was garbage so I deleted it every time.I just now wrote to him and told him what I had done by accident.I feel like such an idiot.


----------

